# Rights Gone to Potty



## Peony

During her commencement speech at Jackson State University last Saturday, Michelle Obama took a shot at Mississippi’s “religious freedom bill”.

Michelle Obama Slams Mississippi ‘Religious Freedom’ Bill in Commencement Speech

“We see it right here in Mississippi — just two weeks ago -– how swiftly progress can hurtle backward,” the first lady said. “How easy it is to single out a small group and marginalize them because of who they are or who they love.”

Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application.  The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.

Mississippi, HB 1523 or the Protecting Freedom of Conscience from Government Discrimination Act, would protect religious organizations and individuals from being forced to act against their faith on matters involving same-sex marriage. Government officials who want to recuse themselves from involvement in a same-sex marriage would have to take “all necessary steps” to ensure that a marriage license is not delayed.

Mississippi HB1523 | 2016 | Regular Session

Imagine, if you will.  It’s a government building where licenses are issued.  Two workers are behind the desk.  A same sex couple requests a license.  A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.”  This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk.  No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama.  The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell.  Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.

Mrs. Obama says that, “so we've got to stand side by side with all our neighbors –- straight, gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender; Muslim, Jew, Christian, Hindu immigrant, Native American -- because the march for civil rights isn't just about African Americans, it's about all Americans," she said. "It's about making things more just, more equal, more free for all our kids and grandkids….”


According to Michelle Obama, the fight for more freedom has caused her husband much suffering as he bravely defends things like the right to use any toilet you want.

First Lady Criticizes Mississippi's 'Religious Freedom' Bill

“…North Carolina’s Law, H.B. 2, is “an act to provide for single-sex multiple occupancy bathroom and changing facilities in schools and public agencies and to create statewide consistency in regulation of employment and public accommodations.”

It also states that those restrooms are to be used according to one’s biological sex – “the physical condition of being male or female, which is stated on a person’s birth certificate.” The law also allows for “accommodations” by allowing entities to provide single-use restrooms “upon a person’s request due to special circumstances.”

Obama in UK: NC Bathroom Law and Mississippi Religious Freedom Law Should be Overturned

No, Mrs. Obama, it is not a loss of civil rights that someone with a penis has to use the Men’s room.  We’re not talking segregation that denies someone a seat.  This is a common sense response to a whole lot of caterwauling over how bathrooms ought to be used.  In short, the Woman’s room is where people with vaginas go potty. The Men’s Room is where people with penises go potty.

No, Mrs. Obama, it is not marginalizing a group of people to insist that they use the toilet in a room with other people who have the same style genitalia.  Yes, we’ve all been told that some people don’t always *feel* the same way in terms of their gender identity.  The law provides for accommodation.  In other words, that male who feels like a female at the very moment the girls are showering in the Girl’s locker room will not be denied the right to use the toilet.  The principal will let this person use his private bathroom after he’s finished in there.

You see, Mrs. Obama, it’s not taking one’s rights away by not saluting their genital du jour.  There’s a time and a place for attention seeking.  Empting your bladder really ought not be one of those times.  How sad that a law has to be created to remind us of that.  No one is being denied access to a toilet.  This is not religious freedom blocking rest room freedom.  Rather than edifying a graduating class on the beauty of civil rights in this country, you are exhibiting the very divisiveness you claim to abhor.

Frankly, Mrs. Obama, all your arm waving and claims of rampant vitriol over of a so-called marginalized group upset because everybody doesn’t celebrate their every move, sound very much like poopy talk better delivered by someone wearing a diaper than a cap and gown.


----------



## TNHarley

I think its sad we have to legislate individual freedom in AMERICA


----------



## TheOldSchool

I think it's funny that so many people want to police and regulate our naughty bits


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mississippi has to be so worried about out bits and pieces.

No one has a right to hold a civil service job and not serve a customer because of his beliefs that have nothing to do with the job.

The fed courts will knock it down.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> Mississippi has to be so worried about out bits and pieces.
> 
> No one has a right to hold a civil service job and not serve a customer because of his beliefs that have nothing to do with the job.
> 
> The fed courts will knock it down.


 Discrimination from the institution is beyond bullshit. The institution doesn't have "rights"


----------



## midcan5

"To think of humans as freedom - loving, you must be ready to view nearly all of history as a mistake." John Gray

Freedom to discriminate is about as un-American as it can get. Whenever conservative republicans mention freedom think of those ten hands. If Conservatism is the Ideology of Freedom ….

"Where *freedom is real, equality is the passion of the masses. Where equality is real, freedom is the passion of a small minority." Eric Hoffer


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Peony said:


> During her commencement speech at Jackson State University last Saturday, Michelle Obama took a shot at Mississippi’s “religious freedom bill”.
> 
> Michelle Obama Slams Mississippi ‘Religious Freedom’ Bill in Commencement Speech
> 
> “We see it right here in Mississippi — just two weeks ago -– how swiftly progress can hurtle backward,” the first lady said. “How easy it is to single out a small group and marginalize them because of who they are or who they love.”
> 
> Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application.  The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.



So we get to codify discrimination, by public employees, based on privately held  religious beliefs? Sounds like South Africa Apartheid, and Southern, Christian Jim Crow laws.

What happens if everyone in the public office that day share a belief that marriage can only be defined as  '_a union between one man and one woman_' (defined by them, contrary to law)?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Public employees can disagree but will go to work and do their job the same for all applicants.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Peony said:


> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.



This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
What a mess !!
Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.


----------



## DarkFury

Tommy Tainant said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
Click to expand...

*Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.

*


----------



## Moonglow

_Poopy talk_, is that like dueling assholes?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
Click to expand...

Why dont you ask them ? Every member of the public is entitled to service. It is not specific to a single religion.Stop trying to act like a victim.Its ridiculous.


----------



## DarkFury

Tommy Tainant said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you ask them ? Every member of the public is entitled to service. It is not specific to a single religion.Stop trying to act like a victim.Its ridiculous.
Click to expand...

*I'm not acting like a victim now am I idiot? I'm acting like someone who sees a clear difference in the way two groups are treated.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

What groups?

Who is denying public services to Christians?

Public workers don't have a religious exemption to deny services to those who are entitled to them.

No court will permit such silly thing. Kim Davis found that out.  She was forced to submit to court orders to permit her office to issue marriage certificates LGBT.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
Click to expand...

The ugly side of the coin, eh Dark fury.


----------



## Pop23

Great OP

What the left fails to understand in regards to the North Carolina bill is that it stopped an arbitrary and illegal discrimination from happening.

If a Male trans is simalarily situated to a woman, surely all males are simalarily situated to the trans male.

Excluding any male from the woman's restroom would then be an illegal discriminatory practice using arbitrary reasons.

If allowed the State would be perfectly fine in allowing bakers to deny service to gays, decide who can and cannot marry, and bring back Jim Crow.

It's amazing that homosexuals are not fully supportive of North Carolina.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Most of you folks do not know about what you are talking, and that's on both sides.

Read, please.

The 6 Most Common Biological Sexes in Humans


----------



## Tommy Tainant

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you ask them ? Every member of the public is entitled to service. It is not specific to a single religion.Stop trying to act like a victim.Its ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm not acting like a victim now am I idiot? I'm acting like someone who sees a clear difference in the way two groups are treated.*
Click to expand...

You have provided no evidence that they are.


----------



## Ringel05

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
Click to expand...

Apples and oranges, one's the public sector the other is the private sector.


----------



## Disir

Peony said:


> Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application. The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.
> 
> Mississippi, HB 1523 or the Protecting Freedom of Conscience from Government Discrimination Act, would protect religious organizations and individuals from being forced to act against their faith on matters involving same-sex marriage. Government officials who want to recuse themselves from involvement in a same-sex marriage would have to take “all necessary steps” to ensure that a marriage license is not delayed.



Wrong answer.   The moment that you go to work for the government, local-state-federal, you work for the people.  All people. Do the job you were hired to do.  It really is that simple.


----------



## pillars

Pop23 said:


> Great OP
> 
> What the left fails to understand in regards to the North Carolina bill is that it stopped an arbitrary and illegal discrimination from happening.
> 
> If a Male trans is simalarily situated to a woman, surely all males are simalarily situated to the trans male.
> 
> Excluding any male from the woman's restroom would then be an illegal discriminatory practice using arbitrary reasons.
> 
> If allowed the State would be perfectly fine in allowing bakers to deny service to gays, decide who can and cannot marry, and bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> It's amazing that homosexuals are not fully supportive of North Carolina.



You are so dumb.  Have you even read the legislation?

It creates an unenforceable standard for restroom use and provides no penalties for violating it in the law.

It overrules the rights of local governments to set a prevailing minimum wage.

It removes the right of people to sue for discrimination in the state courts.

http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015E2/Bills/House/PDF/H2v4.pdf

It's a very poorly written piece of legislation and is almost certain to result in McCrory losing the governor's office.

Most NC voters do not approve of it.

Voters down on HB2; Democrats Cooper and Stein lead in new poll


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Pop23

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great OP
> 
> What the left fails to understand in regards to the North Carolina bill is that it stopped an arbitrary and illegal discrimination from happening.
> 
> If a Male trans is simalarily situated to a woman, surely all males are simalarily situated to the trans male.
> 
> Excluding any male from the woman's restroom would then be an illegal discriminatory practice using arbitrary reasons.
> 
> If allowed the State would be perfectly fine in allowing bakers to deny service to gays, decide who can and cannot marry, and bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> It's amazing that homosexuals are not fully supportive of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so dumb.  Have you even read the legislation?
> 
> It creates an unenforceable standard for restroom use and provides no penalties for violating it in the law.
> 
> It overrules the rights of local governments to set a prevailing minimum wage.
> 
> It removes the right of people to sue for discrimination in the state courts.
> 
> http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015E2/Bills/House/PDF/H2v4.pdf
> 
> It's a very poorly written piece of legislation and is almost certain to result in McCrory losing the governor's office.
> 
> Most NC voters do not approve of it.
> 
> Voters down on HB2; Democrats Cooper and Stein lead in new poll
Click to expand...


This is about the potty issue, read the OP.

You cannot legally allow trans males into women's restrooms AND at the same time EXCLUDE any other male from access.

The only way you can accomplish this is to allow arbitrary legal reasoning, and that is dangerous to not only the trans, but to same sex marriage.

Gays won the right to Marry because the State used arbitrary legal reasoning to discriminate againt "simalarily situated" individuals.

You want to go down that road? There is no better place to start then with this.

Be my guest.

You'll be a hero to everyone on the far right you claim to hate!

Look at me, defending the legal basis that keeps same sex marriage safe, and pillars trying to tear it down!

I'M THE DAMN PROGRESSIVE!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> I think it's funny that so many people want to police and regulate our naughty bits




What the nutters want is the legal right to be Peeping Tom's. 

They want to be able to examine, up close and personal, naughty bits.

On demand and at their convenience. 

Its beyond sick.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Nosmo King

This amounts to state sanctioned discrimination, a time honored tradition in medical Mississippi.

First understand this; so-called religious beliefs is a sham.  Such 'beliefs' are not part and parcel of Christian doctrine.  I am a Christian and NEVER has my minister ever admonished the congregation to avoid commerce with homosexuals.  Rather, my minister preaches that Jesus Christ taught us to love our neighbor, to judge not lest we be jusdged and not to cast the first stone as we all bear sin.  Calling hatred, fear and suspicion of others a "religious belief" offends every Christian and flies in the face of every American value.

For a backward, ignorant and shameful state like Mississippi to sanction such a vile practice is cause to not only condemn Mississippi, but to avoid commerce with that crappy place.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Peony said:


> During her commencement speech at Jackson State University last Saturday, Michelle Obama took a shot at Mississippi’s “religious freedom bill”.
> 
> Michelle Obama Slams Mississippi ‘Religious Freedom’ Bill in Commencement Speech
> 
> “We see it right here in Mississippi — just two weeks ago -– how swiftly progress can hurtle backward,” the first lady said. “How easy it is to single out a small group and marginalize them because of who they are or who they love.”
> 
> Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application.  The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.
> 
> Mississippi, HB 1523 or the Protecting Freedom of Conscience from Government Discrimination Act, would protect religious organizations and individuals from being forced to act against their faith on matters involving same-sex marriage. Government officials who want to recuse themselves from involvement in a same-sex marriage would have to take “all necessary steps” to ensure that a marriage license is not delayed.
> 
> Mississippi HB1523 | 2016 | Regular Session
> 
> Imagine, if you will.  It’s a government building where licenses are issued.  Two workers are behind the desk.  A same sex couple requests a license.  A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.”  This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk.  No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama.  The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell.  Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> Mrs. Obama says that, “so we've got to stand side by side with all our neighbors –- straight, gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender; Muslim, Jew, Christian, Hindu immigrant, Native American -- because the march for civil rights isn't just about African Americans, it's about all Americans," she said. "It's about making things more just, more equal, more free for all our kids and grandkids….”
> 
> 
> According to Michelle Obama, the fight for more freedom has caused her husband much suffering as he bravely defends things like the right to use any toilet you want.
> 
> First Lady Criticizes Mississippi's 'Religious Freedom' Bill
> 
> “…North Carolina’s Law, H.B. 2, is “an act to provide for single-sex multiple occupancy bathroom and changing facilities in schools and public agencies and to create statewide consistency in regulation of employment and public accommodations.”
> 
> It also states that those restrooms are to be used according to one’s biological sex – “the physical condition of being male or female, which is stated on a person’s birth certificate.” The law also allows for “accommodations” by allowing entities to provide single-use restrooms “upon a person’s request due to special circumstances.”
> 
> Obama in UK: NC Bathroom Law and Mississippi Religious Freedom Law Should be Overturned
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not a loss of civil rights that someone with a penis has to use the Men’s room.  We’re not talking segregation that denies someone a seat.  This is a common sense response to a whole lot of caterwauling over how bathrooms ought to be used.  In short, the Woman’s room is where people with vaginas go potty. The Men’s Room is where people with penises go potty.
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not marginalizing a group of people to insist that they use the toilet in a room with other people who have the same style genitalia.  Yes, we’ve all been told that some people don’t always *feel* the same way in terms of their gender identity.  The law provides for accommodation.  In other words, that male who feels like a female at the very moment the girls are showering in the Girl’s locker room will not be denied the right to use the toilet.  The principal will let this person use his private bathroom after he’s finished in there.
> 
> You see, Mrs. Obama, it’s not taking one’s rights away by not saluting their genital du jour.  There’s a time and a place for attention seeking.  Empting your bladder really ought not be one of those times.  How sad that a law has to be created to remind us of that.  No one is being denied access to a toilet.  This is not religious freedom blocking rest room freedom.  Rather than edifying a graduating class on the beauty of civil rights in this country, you are exhibiting the very divisiveness you claim to abhor.
> 
> Frankly, Mrs. Obama, all your arm waving and claims of rampant vitriol over of a so-called marginalized group upset because everybody doesn’t celebrate their every move, sound very much like poopy talk better delivered by someone wearing a diaper than a cap and gown.




What a bunch of horseshit.

And it's not just "Michelle Obama".

It's First Lady Michelle Obama.

Get your facts right or risk looking like a total idiot.


----------



## Delldude

Statistikhengst said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> During her commencement speech at Jackson State University last Saturday, Michelle Obama took a shot at Mississippi’s “religious freedom bill”.
> 
> Michelle Obama Slams Mississippi ‘Religious Freedom’ Bill in Commencement Speech
> 
> “We see it right here in Mississippi — just two weeks ago -– how swiftly progress can hurtle backward,” the first lady said. “How easy it is to single out a small group and marginalize them because of who they are or who they love.”
> 
> Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application.  The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.
> 
> Mississippi, HB 1523 or the Protecting Freedom of Conscience from Government Discrimination Act, would protect religious organizations and individuals from being forced to act against their faith on matters involving same-sex marriage. Government officials who want to recuse themselves from involvement in a same-sex marriage would have to take “all necessary steps” to ensure that a marriage license is not delayed.
> 
> Mississippi HB1523 | 2016 | Regular Session
> 
> Imagine, if you will.  It’s a government building where licenses are issued.  Two workers are behind the desk.  A same sex couple requests a license.  A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.”  This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk.  No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama.  The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell.  Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> Mrs. Obama says that, “so we've got to stand side by side with all our neighbors –- straight, gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender; Muslim, Jew, Christian, Hindu immigrant, Native American -- because the march for civil rights isn't just about African Americans, it's about all Americans," she said. "It's about making things more just, more equal, more free for all our kids and grandkids….”
> 
> 
> According to Michelle Obama, the fight for more freedom has caused her husband much suffering as he bravely defends things like the right to use any toilet you want.
> 
> First Lady Criticizes Mississippi's 'Religious Freedom' Bill
> 
> “…North Carolina’s Law, H.B. 2, is “an act to provide for single-sex multiple occupancy bathroom and changing facilities in schools and public agencies and to create statewide consistency in regulation of employment and public accommodations.”
> 
> It also states that those restrooms are to be used according to one’s biological sex – “the physical condition of being male or female, which is stated on a person’s birth certificate.” The law also allows for “accommodations” by allowing entities to provide single-use restrooms “upon a person’s request due to special circumstances.”
> 
> Obama in UK: NC Bathroom Law and Mississippi Religious Freedom Law Should be Overturned
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not a loss of civil rights that someone with a penis has to use the Men’s room.  We’re not talking segregation that denies someone a seat.  This is a common sense response to a whole lot of caterwauling over how bathrooms ought to be used.  In short, the Woman’s room is where people with vaginas go potty. The Men’s Room is where people with penises go potty.
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not marginalizing a group of people to insist that they use the toilet in a room with other people who have the same style genitalia.  Yes, we’ve all been told that some people don’t always *feel* the same way in terms of their gender identity.  The law provides for accommodation.  In other words, that male who feels like a female at the very moment the girls are showering in the Girl’s locker room will not be denied the right to use the toilet.  The principal will let this person use his private bathroom after he’s finished in there.
> 
> You see, Mrs. Obama, it’s not taking one’s rights away by not saluting their genital du jour.  There’s a time and a place for attention seeking.  Empting your bladder really ought not be one of those times.  How sad that a law has to be created to remind us of that.  No one is being denied access to a toilet.  This is not religious freedom blocking rest room freedom.  Rather than edifying a graduating class on the beauty of civil rights in this country, you are exhibiting the very divisiveness you claim to abhor.
> 
> Frankly, Mrs. Obama, all your arm waving and claims of rampant vitriol over of a so-called marginalized group upset because everybody doesn’t celebrate their every move, sound very much like poopy talk better delivered by someone wearing a diaper than a cap and gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> And it's not just "Michelle Obama".
> 
> It's First Lady Michelle Obama.
> 
> Get your facts right or risk looking like a total idiot.
Click to expand...


You sure it's not the 'First Tranny'?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

JakeStarkey said:


> Mississippi has to be so worried about out bits and pieces.
> 
> No one has a right to hold a civil service job and not serve a customer because of his beliefs that have nothing to do with the job.
> 
> The fed courts will knock it down.



No they won't. You have a right to a public service, you do NOT have a right to that service from a specific employee, and a person doesn't give up their rights by virtue of being a state employee. This isn't quite the same situation as in Kentucky where that county just refused to issue same sex marriage certificates.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Statistikhengst said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> During her commencement speech at Jackson State University last Saturday, Michelle Obama took a shot at Mississippi’s “religious freedom bill”.
> 
> Michelle Obama Slams Mississippi ‘Religious Freedom’ Bill in Commencement Speech
> 
> “We see it right here in Mississippi — just two weeks ago -– how swiftly progress can hurtle backward,” the first lady said. “How easy it is to single out a small group and marginalize them because of who they are or who they love.”
> 
> Actually, Mrs. Obama, Mississippi’s law basically allows for an employee with a belief that marriage is a union between one man and one woman and that any other combination is not a marriage and is a sin- to not hand a same sex couple a Marriage License application.  The law also assures that all steps are made that the couple not be keep waiting or inconvenienced in any way by this other employee handing them the application. Indeed, the couple probably won’t even be aware of it.
> 
> Mississippi, HB 1523 or the Protecting Freedom of Conscience from Government Discrimination Act, would protect religious organizations and individuals from being forced to act against their faith on matters involving same-sex marriage. Government officials who want to recuse themselves from involvement in a same-sex marriage would have to take “all necessary steps” to ensure that a marriage license is not delayed.
> 
> Mississippi HB1523 | 2016 | Regular Session
> 
> Imagine, if you will.  It’s a government building where licenses are issued.  Two workers are behind the desk.  A same sex couple requests a license.  A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.”  This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk.  No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama.  The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell.  Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> Mrs. Obama says that, “so we've got to stand side by side with all our neighbors –- straight, gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender; Muslim, Jew, Christian, Hindu immigrant, Native American -- because the march for civil rights isn't just about African Americans, it's about all Americans," she said. "It's about making things more just, more equal, more free for all our kids and grandkids….”
> 
> 
> According to Michelle Obama, the fight for more freedom has caused her husband much suffering as he bravely defends things like the right to use any toilet you want.
> 
> First Lady Criticizes Mississippi's 'Religious Freedom' Bill
> 
> “…North Carolina’s Law, H.B. 2, is “an act to provide for single-sex multiple occupancy bathroom and changing facilities in schools and public agencies and to create statewide consistency in regulation of employment and public accommodations.”
> 
> It also states that those restrooms are to be used according to one’s biological sex – “the physical condition of being male or female, which is stated on a person’s birth certificate.” The law also allows for “accommodations” by allowing entities to provide single-use restrooms “upon a person’s request due to special circumstances.”
> 
> Obama in UK: NC Bathroom Law and Mississippi Religious Freedom Law Should be Overturned
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not a loss of civil rights that someone with a penis has to use the Men’s room.  We’re not talking segregation that denies someone a seat.  This is a common sense response to a whole lot of caterwauling over how bathrooms ought to be used.  In short, the Woman’s room is where people with vaginas go potty. The Men’s Room is where people with penises go potty.
> 
> No, Mrs. Obama, it is not marginalizing a group of people to insist that they use the toilet in a room with other people who have the same style genitalia.  Yes, we’ve all been told that some people don’t always *feel* the same way in terms of their gender identity.  The law provides for accommodation.  In other words, that male who feels like a female at the very moment the girls are showering in the Girl’s locker room will not be denied the right to use the toilet.  The principal will let this person use his private bathroom after he’s finished in there.
> 
> You see, Mrs. Obama, it’s not taking one’s rights away by not saluting their genital du jour.  There’s a time and a place for attention seeking.  Empting your bladder really ought not be one of those times.  How sad that a law has to be created to remind us of that.  No one is being denied access to a toilet.  This is not religious freedom blocking rest room freedom.  Rather than edifying a graduating class on the beauty of civil rights in this country, you are exhibiting the very divisiveness you claim to abhor.
> 
> Frankly, Mrs. Obama, all your arm waving and claims of rampant vitriol over of a so-called marginalized group upset because everybody doesn’t celebrate their every move, sound very much like poopy talk better delivered by someone wearing a diaper than a cap and gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of horseshit.
> 
> And it's not just "Michelle Obama".
> 
> It's First Lady Michelle Obama.
> 
> Get your facts right or risk looking like a total idiot.
Click to expand...


Speaking of getting your facts straight, there is no formal etiquette rule requiring the First Lady to be addressed as the First Lady when talking about her in the third person.

How to Address the First Lady: Spouse of the President


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will. It’s a government building where licenses are issued. Two workers are behind the desk. A same sex couple requests a license. A religious worker says to the couple, “one moment please.” This worker walks over to the other worker and asks him to wait on the people at the desk. No one is being denied anything here, Mrs. Obama. The couple gets their license, the religious person doesn’t have to wring her hands over the prospect of burning in hell. Those serious about *everybody’s* rights might even call it a win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where your argument falls apart. What if both employees were minded that way ? Should the state then actively recruit non Christian staff to avoid that problem ?
> Would that not mean that Christians were being discriminated against in the work place ?
> What a mess !!
> Civil servants should serve all tax payers who pay their wages, no ifs no buts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your argument is the one that fails. Why have two faggots NOT tried to get a cake at an islamic bakery? Because government ALLOWS islam to trump rights.
> *
Click to expand...

please, try speaking English


----------



## HenryBHough

Oh, now I get it....the old Statist is talking about MOOCHELLE whazzhername!


----------

